# Decorative Rocks



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Could these be harmful in any way? I purchased them from a store in assorted colors and wanted them to liven up the cage.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I doubt it.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Alright, just making sure, thanks.


----------

